# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 16 يونيو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية اليوم الاربعاء 16ــ 6 ــ 2021




الصدي 

مفاجأة شداد يطالب بتعيينه في اللجنة الثلاثية لحل الازمة المريخية

ابو القوانين .. اتحاد الكرة عالج الازمة الادارية للمريخ بطريقة نموذجية 

مريخ الفاشر يكسب شكواه ضد توتي ويحصل علي ثلاث نقاط مهمة

الاحمر الوهاج

مجلس المريخ يجتمع وسوداكال يرفض قرارات الاتحاد

فضينا لشداد ـــ عرض مريخي ضخم ل يس حامد

البمبان يقتحم ملعب الخرطوم 
ازدواجية معايير سوداكال









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						أبو جبل  ل”باج نيوز” الاتحاد أرسل خطاب إلى مجلس إدارة المريخ
م 

   




الخرطوم : باج نيوز
كشف الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة حسن أبو جبل عن إرسال الاتحاد خطاب إلى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ .
و قال أبو جبل في تصريح ل”باج نيوز” إنهم أخطروا المجلس في الخطاب بقرارات  الاتحاد الذي صدرت في اجتماع الأمس و خارطة الطريق التي وضعها المجلس و  التي اعتمد فيها الجمعية العمومية بالإضافة إلى تكليف المجلس بإدارة النادي  لمدة 45 يوم و تكوين لجنة العضوية بإشراف اللجنة الثلاثية .و أضاف ” ننتظر ردهم غداً على الخطاب”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطاب الاتحاد العام لمجلس ادارة المريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترقب لخطوة (سوداكال) .. ردود أفعال متباينة بالمريخ حول قرارات اتحاد الكرة




الخرطوم : باج نيوز

قوبلت قرارات مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة بشأن حسم جدل الأزمة الإدارية بنادي المريخ بردود أفعال متباينة وسط جماهير النادي خاصة تلك المتعلقة باستمرار مجلس إدارة النادي الحالي برئاسة آدم سوداكال لمدة (45) يوما إلى حين قيام الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد، بالإضافة إلى بقية المقررات و أبرزها إشراف اتحاد الكرة على سجلات العضوية بالنادي تمهيداً للجمعية القادمة.

و بالرغم من الترحيب بموقف مجلس إدارة الاتحاد من الأزمة المريخية خلال اجتماعه الأخير و تمسك عدد من أعضائه بضرورة الوصول إلى حل نهائي و جذري على خلفية المخاطبات التي تمت طيلة الفترة الماضية و السجال الذي جرى بين رئيس النادي الحالي آدم سوداكال و اتحاد الكرة من جهة إلى جانب محامي الجانب الآخر و اتحاد الكرة و الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( فيفا) من جهة أخرى و هو ما أفرز عدة تيارات كان أكبرها داخل مجلس إدارة الاتحاد الذي نادي بضرورة تنفيذ حكم القانون و العمل على المضي إلى الامام باعتماد النظام الأساسي للمريخ المجاز في الجمعية العمومية التي انعقدت بتاريخ 27 مارس الماضي حتى يتم المضي إلى الخطوة التالية و هو الشروع في قيام الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد باعتبار أن المجلس الحالي انتهت فترته.

و على الرغم عن حالة الشد و الجذب داخل أروقة مجلس إدارة الاتحاد و بروز تيار ينادي بضرورة استمرار المجلس الحالي و طرح حلول وسطية بقيادة رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد إلى جانب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة حسن برقو و إسماعيل رحمة و رمزي يحيى إلا أن التيار الأكبر بقيادة نواب الرئيس اللواء عامر و حميدتي و باني إلى جانب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة محمد سليمان حلفا و معتز الشاعر و آخرين كان لهم نصيب الأسد من التأكيد القاطع على ضرورة تنفيذ حكم القانون في قضية المريخ و العمل على إصدار قرار واضح بشأن مخرجات الجمعية العمومية التي انعقدت بتاريخ 27 مارس المنصرم و ما تم فيها من إجازة للنظام الأساسي بالإضافة إلى البنود الأخرى ذات الصلة.

و بالرغم من إصدار الاتحاد باعتماد إجازة النظام الأساسي الذي تم عرضه في جمعية 27 مارس إلا أن المفاجأة في القرارات كانت حاضرة إذ أن الاتحاد منح نفسه سلطة الإشراف على الجمعية العمومية الانتخابية القادمة بالرغم من أن الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة بالمريخ كونت من خلالها اللجان العدلية و بالتالي كان من المفترض أن يكون قرار الاتحاد كلي و ليس جزئي بوصف الكثيرين في المريخ.

بيد أن نائب رئيس الاتحاد للشؤون المالية نصر الدين حميدتي لم يتردد في الرد و التأكيد القاطع على أن القرارات التي خرج بها الاتحاد ملزمة لكل الأطراف و أنه سيتم الشروع الفوري في إبلاغ الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) بها حتى يكون في الصورة بشأن ما تم.

و لفت حميدتي النظر إلى أن القرارات تأتي بغية الوصول إلى حلول نهائية و جذرية لقضية نادي المريخ و حتى لا يكون هناك أي أزمة في المستقبل القريب.

فيما حسم نائب رئيس الاتحاد جدل الإشراف على الانتخابات القادمة في المريخ بقوله أن اللجان العدلية التي كونت للإشراف على انتخابات اتحاد كرة القدم ستكون مكلفة بالإشراف على انتخابات المريخ أيضاً.

و مضى حميدتي أبعد من ذلك بتأكيده على أن ملف العضوية بنادي المريخ يحظى بعناية و اهتمام كبير من قبل اتحاد الكرة مشيراً إلى أن الأخير سيكون لجنة محايدة للإشراف على سجلات العضوية بالنادي و اعتماد الأعضاء الذين سيشاركون في الجمعية العمومية القادمة بعد 45 يوم ، و تطرق حميدتي لأزمة سجلات العضوية و وجود عضوية الكترونية و عادية قاطعاً باعتمادهم لأي من الأعضاء بشرط إبراز المستندات التي تؤكد صحة عضويته و استيفاء الشروط التي تؤهله للمشاركة في الانتخابات القادمة.

و كشف حميدتي أن الاتحاد كلف اللجنة الثلاثية بقيادة عامر عبدالرحمن و حسين أبوقبة و عبدالرحيم حماد بمتابعة تنفيذ خارطة الطريق و تم منح اللجنة كافة الصلاحيات..

و بالرغم من التأكيدات و المقررات التي خرج بها الاتحاد بشأن ملف العضوية بنادي المريخ إلا أن كثيرون يرون أن استمرارية رئيس النادي الحالي سوداكال الذي يعد طرفاً أصيلاً في الصراع الإداري بالنادي بأنه مؤشر خطير خاصة في ظل رغبة الرجل في الاستمرار لدورة جديدة و هو ما يعني قيامه بكل ما يلزم في ملف العضوية و بالأخص الالكترونية مما يعني أن هنالك تحديات جسام أمام اتحاد الكرة حتى يتم الوصول لصيغة تضمن عدم العبث بسجلات العضوية و إمكانية حدوث تلاعب قبل الجمعية الانتخابية القادمة.

يشار إلى أن مقربين من رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال أكدوا أن الأخير غير راضي عن قرارات اتحاد كرة القدم الأخيرة و يتمسك بضرورة الاستقلالية الكاملة للنادي بناء على النظام الأساسي الذي أجازه اتحاد الكرة نفسه لافتاً في الوقت نفسه إلى أن الاتحاد لا يملك حق التدخل و لم يستبعد مصدر مقرب من سوداكال لجوء الأخير لمحكمة (كأس) و هو ما يمكن أن يدخل النادي في نفق مظلم على ضوء القرارات الاخيرة

بينما و على النقيض تماماً رحبت بعض الفئات التي تقف ضد رئيس النادي الحالي سوداكال بقرارات اتحاد الكرة و دعت إلى العمل مبكراً على ملف العضوية تمهيداً لإزاحة الرئيس الحالي خلال الانتخابات القادمة التي تم الإعلان عن موعدها واصفين ال (45) يوم ، التي أعلن عنها الاتحاد بالفاصلة في تحديد مصير النادي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ: لم نفوض اي شخص للتفاوض بأسم النادي ونحذر من إستخدام إسم النادي للتفاوض مع بعض اللاعبين




أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ انه لم يفوض اي شخص للتفاوض بالنيابة عنه مع أي لاعب داخل أو خارج السودان كما يبين المجلس ان الأخبار التي أطلقت في بعض الأسافير ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي حول إتفاق مزمع من قبل اللواء نور الدين عبدالوهاب التابع لقوات الدعم السريع مع أحد اللاعبين للإنضمام للنادي لا تمثل ولا تعني النادي ويحذر النادي من إستخدام إسمه والزج به في اي أعمال من هذا النوع ويؤكد نادي المريخ انه سيلاحق قانونياً كل من تسول له نفسه الإقدام على ذلك سواء كانوا أفراد أو مؤسسات كما يؤكد النادي انه سيتقدم بشكوى عاجلة ضد اللواء نورالدين عبدالوهاب لدي قيادة قوات الدعم السريع.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحذر من استخدام اسمه في التفاوض مع لاعبين
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 


حذر  مجلس إدارة المريخ السوداني، شخصيات بعينها من مغبة استخدام النادي وصفته  الاعتبارية في التفاوض مع لاعبين بغية ضهم لقائمة الفريق خلال المرحلة  المقبلة.


وأكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في نشرة تلقى  نسخة منها مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أنه لم يفوض أي شخص للتفاوض بالنيابة عنه مع أي لاعب داخل أو خارج السودان.



وأضاف  المجلس أنه يريد أن يبين أن الأخبار التي أطلقت في بعض المواقع ومواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي حول اتفاق مزمع من قبل شخصية بعينها تتبع إحدى الجهات  الرسمية مع أحد اللاعبين للانضمام للنادي لا تمثل ولا تعني المريخ.

وأشار المريخ إلى أن مجلس إدارته يحذر من استخدام اسمه والزج به في أي أعمال من هذا النوع.

وأكد  أنه سيلاحق قانونياً كل من تسول له نفسه الإقدام على ذلك سواء كانوا من  الأفراد أو المؤسسات كما كشف عن أنه سيتقدم بشكوى عاجلة ضد الشخص المعني  لدى المؤسسة التي يعمل لديها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابعاد الحارس محمد المصطفى من رحلة الدوحة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

 فجر مدرب منتخب صقور الجديان مفاجاة من العيار الثقيل وابعد الحارس الاول في المريخ محمد المصطفى من قائمة صقور الجديان المتجهة فجر غد الاربعاء الى الدوحة القطرية لمواجهة منتخب ليبيا في التصفيات العربية المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة عرب فيفا بقطر .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوووورة يكشف عن قائمة السودان لمواجهة ليبيا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




منتخب السودان

تحصل   على قائمة لاعبي منتخب السودان، الذين سيواجهون المنتخب الليبي في مباراة  فاصلة بالدور التمهيدي لكأس العرب 2021، بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة يوم 19  يونيو/ حزيران الجاري.

وضمت القائمة التي اختارها الجهاز الفني بقيادة الفرنسي فيلود 23 لاعبا هم:

حراس المرمى: علي أبو عشرين، ومحمد النور أبوجا (الهلال).

الدفاع:  السموأل ميرغني، فارس عبد الله، محمد أحمد إرينق، عمر المصري (الهلال)،  أطهر الطاهر (سموحة المصري)، رامي كورتكيلا (الأهلي مروي)، أمير كمال، أحمد  عبد المنعم طبنجة (المريخ)، حسين الجريف (هلال الساحل).

الوسط:  نصر الدين الشغيل، أبو عاقلة عبد الله، ولاء الدين خضر (الهلال) ضياء  الدين محجوب - التاج يعقوب (المريخ)- شرف الدين شيبوب (شباب قسنطينة  الجزائري).

الهجوم: معاذ القوز (الخرطوم الوطني) محمد عبد الرحمن  ووليد الشعلة (الهلال)، سيف تيري والجزولي نوح (المريخ)، ياسين حامد  (سبارتاكوس المجري).

وسوف تغادر بعثة المنتخب السوداني فجر غد الأربعاء متوجهة إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة.

وتضم  البعثة إلى جانب اللاعبين، 13 فردا من الجهازين الفني والإداري، ويرأسها،  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات، عضو الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور حسن برقو.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيلود يكشف ل تفاصيل الإعداد لمواجهة ليبيا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




هوبير فيلود
كشف  الفرنسي هوبير فيلود، المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان الأول لكرة القدم، عن  استعدادات "صقور الجديان"، قبل ساعات قليلة من سفر المنتخب إلى قطر،  لمواجهة ليبيا يوم 19 يونيو/حزيران الجاري في تمهيدي كأس العرب.

وقال فيلود، في تصريح ل: "نفذّنا برنامجا إعداديا كبيرا على المستوى التكتيكي والبدني، خلال الفترة الفائتة".

وأضاف: "انطلاقا من اليوم الثلاثاء، بدأنا مرحلة الإعداد الخاصة بمباراة ليبيا".



وزاد: "هذا الإعداد الخاص سيشتمل على ديناميكية أكثر وتكتيك أكثر".

وأتم: "سوف نخوض 3 تدريبات بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، قبل المواجهة الفاصلة".

وخاض  صقور الجديان حصة تدريبية ختامية مساء اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد الجوهرة  الزقاء، قبل التوجه فجر غد الأربعاء إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد الخرطوم يلغي قرار تجميد الأنشطة
 




 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز

قرر مجلس إدارة اتحاد الخرطوم رفع التجميد عن نشاطه بعد أن اتخذ قراراً  أمس “الاثنين” بتجميد أنشطته بما فيها دوري الدرجات الثلاث (الأولى و  الثانية و الثالثة) .
و جاء القرار بعد اجتماع عقد مساء اليوم بين الاتحاد و وزير الشباب و  الرياضة تعهد خلاله الوزير بعدم التدخل في شؤون الأندية على أن يتم حل  النزاعات بين المفوضية و اللجنة القانونية لاتحاد الخرطوم.



و كان الاتحاد قرر تجميد انشطته بعد تدخل وزير الشباب الرياضة في الشؤون الإدارية لعدد من الأندية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو : قرارات اتحاد الكرة لم تلب تطلعاتنا ولكن



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال محمد موسى الكندو عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أنه سيتحدث كأحد جماهير المريخ، وليس بصفته عضوا في مجلس الإدارة، مبينا أن قرارات اتحاد الكرة لم تلب تطلعات وطموحات الجماهير بالدرجة الكاملة.

وأشار إلى أن إجازة الجمعية العمومية التي أقامها أبناء النادي 27 آذار/ مارس الماضي، ورفض سودكال وشداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة الاعتراف بها، تعد مكسبا كبيرا. وقطع الكندو بانتهاء حقبة آدم سودكال وكشف أن أعضاء المجلس الحالي لن يترشحوا في الانتخابات المقبلة، موضحا أنهم قرروا إتاحة الفرصة لآخرين.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ المكلف يجتمع و”سبورتاق” ينفرد بالتفاصيل.
 





تشير متابعات “سبورتاق” إلى أن مجلس المريخ المكلف بقيادة “محمد الموسى  الكندو” عقد ظهر اليوم اجتماعا مطولاً بحضور خمسة من أعضاءه “الكندو، علي  أسد، أحمد مختار، خالد أحمد المصطفى وعمر محمد عبدالله” مع متابعة “هيثم  الرشيد” الذي أعتذر بداعي المرض.
وناقش الإجتماع القرارات التي اتخذها إتحاد كرة القدم في اجتماعه أمس  وبعد تداول مطول أمن المجلس المكلف على ضرورة الخروج من الأزمة الإدارية  التي عانى منها المريخ لسنوات طويلة ووضع حد للصراعات تقديراً للمصلحة  العليا للكيان.
وأمن اعضاء المجلس المكلف على أن قرارات إتحاد الكرة ثبتت شرعية جمعية  “ظ¢ظ§ مارس” وفقاً لما ظلوا يؤكدونه ووصفوا الخطوة بالجيدة والانتصار لإرادة  شعب المريخ.
وبحسب متابعات “#سبورتاق”. تداول الإجتماع جزئية العمل مع الشق الثاني  خلال المرحلة المقبلة ووافقوا على الخطوة استناداً إلى أهمية تقديم تنازلات  من قبل كل الأطراف للخروج من الأزمة وإعادة الاستقرار للنادي وأشاروا إلى  أن هذا الأمر كان مطروحاً سلفاً من قبل عدة مبادرات وأنهم وافقوا عليه بشرط  أن تكون الخطوة التالية هي إقامة جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس جديد وفقاً  للنظام الأساسي المجاز في جمعية “ظ¢ظ§ مارس” وبالتالي فإن مخرجات إجتماع  الإتحاد توافقت مع رؤيتهم.
واعتبر أعضاء المجلس المكلف أن إتحاد الكرة تعامل بروح القانون مع  الأزمة المريخية وأن قراراته كانت مزيجاً بين القانون والجودية لكنهم أمنوا  على قبولها والمضي قدماً في تنفيذها وأكدوا استعدادهم الكامل لمزاولة  العمل مع كل ألوان الطيف المريخي للعبور بالمريخ إلى بر الأمان وتسليم  النادي لجمعية عمومية ليختار شعبه من يقود النادي في المرحلة المقبلة ودعوا  كل شعب المريخ للالتفاف حول النادي في الفترة المقبلة ووضع حد للتكتلات  والصراعات والعمل معاً لأجل استمرار الديمقراطية وصولاً لجمعية عمومية تليق  بمكانة نادي المريخ.
وأمن المجلس المكلف في ختام الإجتماع على توجيه رسالة لإتحاد الكرة  وبصورة خاصة اللجنة الثلاثية بضرورة التعامل بجدية مع القرارات التي صدرت  والإسراع في إنزالها لأرض الواقع ومتابعة تنفيذها على الفور لضمان تنفيذ  تلك المخرجات في المدى الزمني المحدد لينتقل المريخ إلى عهد جديد ويستعيد  استقراره في أقرب وقت ممكن.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” يكشف .. خطوة مرتقبة من “سوداكال” تجاه قرارات الإتحاد.




تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” بأن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بقيادة “آدم  سوداكال” تسلم ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء قرار الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الصادر  في إجتماعه أمس بشأن أزمة المريخ حيث أكّد المجلس عبر مكتبه الإعلامي أنه  يعكف على دراسة القرار قبل الرد عليه.
وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق. فإن مجلس المريخ بقيادة “سوداكال” يتجه لمخاطبة  إتحاد الكرة بشكل رسمي لمده بشكل عاجل بنسخة النظام الأساسي المختوم بختم  الإتحاد واللجنة القانونية والأمين العام والذي أجازته جمعية “ظ¢ظ§ مارس”  والذي أشار إليه الإتحاد في قراره للإطلاع عليه قبل تحديد الخطوة القادمة  تجاه قرارات إتحاد الكرة.
يذكر أن المجلس المكلف من قبل جمعية “ظ¢ظ§ مارس” رحب بمخرجات اجتماع إتحاد  الكرة ووافق على تنفيذها وفقاً لما انفرد به “سبورتاق” في وقت سابق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يشكو أحد قيادات الدعم السريع.
 





أكَّد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بأنه لم يخوّل أيّ شخص للتفاوض بالنيابة عنه مع أيّ لاعب داخل أو خارج السودان.

كما بين المجلس في توضيح اعلامي رصده #سبورتاق؛ أن الأخبار التي  أطلقت في بعض الأسافير ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي حول إتفاق مزمع من قبل  اللواء “نور الدين عبد الوهاب” التابع لقوات “الدعم السريع” مع أحد  اللاعبين للإنضمام للنادي لا تمثل ولا تعني النادي.
 وحذّر النادي من إستخدام إسمه والزج به في أيّ أعمال من هذا النوع  ويؤكد نادي المريخ أنه سيلاحق قانونياً كل من تسول له نفسه الإقدام على ذلك  سواء كانوا أفراد أو مؤسسات كما يؤكد النادي انه سيتقدم بشكوى عاجلة ضد  اللواء “نورالدين عبدالوهاب” لدي قيادة قوات الدعم السريع.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف موعد عودة الجهاز الفني للمريخ



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تفيد المتابعات أن عودة الجهاز الفني للمريخ إلى الخرطوم ستتأخر عن الموعد الذي أعلن عنه في وقت سابق بعد إيقاف التدريبات بدعوى الراحة التي منحت للاعبين .

حيث ينتظر أن يصل المدير الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك أولاً يوم الثامن عشر من يونيو الجاري فيما ينتظر أن يصل المعد البدني المصري إسلام جمال يوم الثاني والعشرين من يونيو قبل أيام قليلة من استئناف المريخ لمبارياته في الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز .

وكان المريخ أدى آخر تدريب له يوم التاسع من يونيو الجاري قبل أن يتم إيقاف التدريبات ويغادر الإنجليزي لمسقط رأسه في وقت غادر فيه إسلام جمال إلى دبي لارتباطات أسرية.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا




الاتحاد لم ينصب سوداكال!

• لا أحب الحديث عن أي رد فعل لمقال اكتبه ولكني أجد نفسي سعيدا بالتجاوب الذي وجده مقالي الذي كتبته في اعقاب قرار اتحاد الكرة في الأزمة الحمراء وايمان كبار اقطاب المريخ بأن اصطياد اهداف المستقبل لن يتم بالجدل ولكن عبر التنظيم وجمع الصفوف والعمل الجاد.
• الناس لا تزال تهدر وقتا في الاسئلة عن النظام الأساسي وشرط المؤهل وامور متفق عليها بشأن قرار الاتحاد ودوره في تعقيد الأزمة ولكن ماذا سنجني او نفيد المريخ إذا ما واصلنا الدوران في حقلة النقاش فيما مضى وامامنا استحقاق صعب ومهم لن ننجح فيه بالتنظير في القرار او في كل ماضي وتجاهل أدوات النجاح المطلوب البدء في الاعداد لها فورا.
• عن نفسي وبكل صدق أتمنى ان يكون لا وجود لشرط المؤهل وان يعلن سوداكال دخوله الانتخابات ومن الجيد ان لم ينهي قرار الاتحاد علاقته بالنادي وكلفه بالمهلة المحددة مع أعضاء مجلسه.
• لماذا.. لأن نرى ونعرف حقيقة قوة مجتمع المريخ وان كان استفاد من سنوات غربة ناديه وما تعرض له من دمار وقادر على تغيير الواقع وارسال رسالة مبكرة للرئيس السابق بأن لا سبيل له للعودة من جديد ام سيمارس ذات العادة ويتفرج ويكثر من الكلام من دون نتائج.
• لنعلم بأن اتحاد الكرة لم ينصب سوداكال رئيسا للمريخ ولم يكن أحدا يعرفه لكنه في غفلة بل الحقيقة عندما هرب الجميع وتركوا له الساحة خالية ودعمه البعض ليأتي محمولا على اكتاف التزكية.
• اليوم ان واصلنا في نهج الاختلاف بيننا حول قرارات الاتحاد وتفسيرها واستهلاك الوقت فيما لا يدعم خطط واضحة وبرامج محددة ومبادرات حقيقية تجمع الصفوف وتوحد الناس كل الناس التي تريد مصلحة المريخ بعيدا عن المزايدات والمصالح الخاصة والتكتلات.
• المريخ يملك اقطاب ورجال وشباب ورجال ونساء ان توحدوا واجتمعوا تحت راية التغيير ووضع أسس مستقبل أفضل لناديهم فهم قادرين على ذلك ولكن فيما يبدو الأمر محتاج لقيادة ومبادرة تجمع كل المجموعات دون استثناء او فيتو وتعمل لمواجهة التحديات الراهنة والقادمة المتمثلة في الانتخابات.
• ولكن ان يتمرس كل واحد في خندقه ويكثر من النظريات والكلام فهذا لا مكان له في المرحلة القادمة التي لا خيار فيها امامنا غير خيار العمل المنظم القائم على رؤية تضع المريخ أولا وثانيا وثالثا.
• استغرب من الأصوات التي تتعامل مع سوداكال وكأنه بعبعا مخيفا تنشر هذه الخرافة دليل عجزها ونشر ثقافة تثبيط الهمم وليت كل من يفكر بهذه الطريقة العقيمة ان يلزم مقعد المتفرجين في هذه المرحلة المهمة والمصيرية في تاريخ المريخ.
• هل صعبا على أبناء المريخ رجالا ونساء ان يتوحدوا وينظموا أنفسهم وفيهم أصحاب الخبرات والحكمة والقانونيين والمهندسين والأطباء والعمال ورجال الاعمال والمحاسبين والذين يعشقون وصفهم بالمشجعين ليس صعبا ويمكن لقوة ارادتهم ان تحمي المريخ وتصون مستقبله.. وليتهم يفعلون.
• اعود وأقول الوقت للعمل ولكل الأفكار والمبادرات التي تجمع الصفوف وترسل رسالة للجميع بأن القادم سيكون مختلفا عما مضى ولا مكان لغير أصحاب العطاء الذين يشرفون المريخ ويتشرفون بوجودهم في خدمته.
• بيدنا ليس بيد عمر او سوداكال او شداد او برقو.!!!!
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح



محمد الطيب كبور 

لايصح الا الصحيح !!

لم تجدي المراوغة ولم ينجح التمطيط والتطويل لانه في الآخر لايصح الا الصحيح وجمعية السابع والعشرون من مارس هي إرادة شعب المريخ وهي الكلمة الحره التي اجتمع عليها أعضاء المريخ المؤهلين لجمعية إجازة النظام الأساسي لم تفتر عزيمتهم رغم كل المتاريس التي تم وضعها في طريق إقامتهم لتلك الجمعية التاريخية استنشقوا البمبان من أجل مريخ السودان من أجل العشق النبيل لتحريره من مزاجية سوداكال الذي هو علي رأس كل ساعة بحال حتي أختار شعب المريخ النضال ليكسر عناد حليف خشم الموس الذي حاول بكل قواه من أجل فرض رائيه ولكنه في نهاية المطاف لم يجد بد من الاعتراف بصحة ماتم من إجراءات أفضت لإجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ في حديقة الموردة الكبري وقد كانت لحظات تاريخية لاتنسي ولا يمكن تجاوزها مهما كانت مكانة الداعم .. 

إجازة جمعية السابع والعشرون من مارس هو انتصار مستحق لانه احقاقا للحق وعودة الحق فرحتها كبيرة لأنها تأتي مكتملة وهذا يقودنا لجزئية مهمة جدا وهي اعتماد الجمعية يعني التأمين علي كل مخرجاتها فبالتالي يبقي سوداكال وزمرته (برا القيم ) وعملية تضمينهم في لجنة ال45 يوم ماهي الا عملية جودية غير مريحة لأن الأصل في حل أزمة المريخ هو القانون والقانون اعتمد جمعية السابع والعشرون من مارس وهي الجمعية التي أنهت حقبة مجلس سوداكال وكلفت مجلس لتسيير الأعباء الإدارية والعمل علي إقامة جمعية انتخابية في فترة لاتتجاوز ال45 يوما والآن يمكننا أن ننظر لمستقبل المريخ الإداري بعين الرضا فبعد 45 يوم بإذن الله ستقول جماهير المريخ كلمتها عبر جمعية انتخابية لاختيار من يقود الزعيم في الفترة القادمه .. 

لن نقول ان القادم مهما كان لن يكون أسوأ من سوداكال لأن هذه صفحة انطوت وان كانت ستكون مرجع لعدم الوقوع في ذات الأخطاء وأولها من يريد ان يتقدم لإدارة المريخ عليه ان يقدم رؤيته كامله وعبر دورته تتم محاسبته ويجب الاستفادة من عثرات الماضي لعدم الوقوع في أخطاء تعيد إنتاج أزمة المريخ ويكفي مالحق بالزعيم في الأربعة أعوام الماضية والتي جعلت أهل المريخ كالغرباء عن ناديهم .. 

أكثر وضوحا 

انتصرت إرادة شعب المريخ لأنهم علي حق وان طالت المدة وان حصل التفاف علي في إصدار قرار الا ان المهم اعتماد جمعية السابع والعشرون من مارس لهو أكبر انتصار .. 

علي جماهير المريخ ان تتحرك نحو اكتساب عضوية ناديها لأن تقاعسها عن نيل العضوية هو ما أوصل المريخ لهذا الحال وجعل سوداكال يتحكم في المشهد كما يحلو له .. 

نردد دائما ان جماهير المريخ صاحبة مبادرات وداعمه جدا لناديها ولكنها في ملف العضوية مقصرة لأبعد مدي رغم انه الملف الأهم والذي به يتم تأمين حاضر ومستقبل المريخ .. 

الدرس كان قاسي جدا ولكن تبقي العبرة في الاستفادة منه حتي لايتكرر ذات المشهد ويعض أهل المريخ بنان الندم الحل بيد جماهير المريخ بالتدافع لنيل عضوية ناديها وهي عملية ساهلة للغاية وغير مكلفة ماديا .. 

القرار رغم ما فيه من انتصار لإرادة جماهير المريخ إلا انه لم يرضي الكثيرين لأنه لم يحسم الأمور بصورة نهائية ولأن فيه نوع من الجودية والترضية وأعطي سوداكال حق ليس له بالاستمرار 45 يوما .. 

مجرد سؤال 

كان في داعي للفه الكبيرة دي ؟؟









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبنا احمد حامد التش عبر صفحته الرسمية علي فيس بوك












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستقبلهم أحمد حامد التش ...

بعثة صقور الجديان تصل العاصمة الدوحة، من أجل الإستعداد لمواجهة #ليبيا ضمن ملحق مونديال كأس العرب FIFA 2021 QATAR




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶قائمة منتخبنا الوطني المغادرة للدوحة  لمواجهة ليبيا في ملحق كأس العرب..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً | 

• قنوات Bein Sports وقناة الكأس تنقُل مباراة مُنتخبنا الوطني ونظيره الليبي ، في المُلحق  المؤهل لكأس العرب على القنوات المفتوحة.


المُباراة ستُلعب في ملعب "إستاد خليفة الدولي" يوم التاسع عشر من الشهر الحالي عند السابعة بتوقيت الخرطوم..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لبطولة مونديال كأس العرب FIFA 2021 QATAR 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• فرنسا تحرق ألمانيا بنيران صديقة.. والبرتغال تقسو على المجر في ليلة رونالدو التاريخية
• الإمارات تحبط فيتنام بثلاثية وتبلغ الدور الحاسم .. والمنتخب السعودي يهزم أوزبكستان
• العراق يسقط أمام إيران ويبلغ التصفيات النهائية .. والبحرين تسقط هونغ كونغ 
• الأردن تودع التصفيات الآسيوية بعد الخسارة أمام أستراليا.. و اليابان تلتهم قيرغيزستان
• عمان تتأهل إلى نهائيات كأس آسيا 2023 بعد تعادل الهند وأفغانستان بهدف لهدف
• اليويفا يقر مشاركة ريال مدريد وبرشلونة ويوفنتوس في دوري أبطال أوروبا
• رسميًا.. تمديد إعارة موراتا ليوفنتوس .. وإصابة الكولومبي فالكاو بكورونا
• الاتحاد السويدي يقدم بلاغا للشرطة بعد الهجوم على ماركوس بيرج لاعب المنتخب
• جراحة لمدافع البلجيكي كاستاني بسبب 6 كسور في الوجه من خلال مباراة روسيا
• تقرير: سان جيرمان الأقرب لجذب رونالدو .. تقرير إنجليزي: فاران يرفض اليونايتد
• مدرب تركيا: لا نبحث عن أعذار .. دي يونج: الانتقادات في إسبانيا أسوأ من هولندا
• مدرب بلجيكا: عودة فيتسل مخاطرة محسوبة .. مدرب روسيا: الانتقادات مستحقة
• دي فري: ما حدث أمام أوكرانيا وصمة عار لدفاع هولندا .. فابريجاس: أتمنى بقاء ميسي
• سترلينج: لا يمكن الارتكان إلى التاريخ أمام أسكتلندا .. كوكي: يجب علينا مواصلة القتال 
• ساوثجيت: لا يجب أن نتعالى في اليورو .. مانشيني: سويسرا تسبب لإيطاليا المشاكل
• مدرب الأرجنتين: كنا الأفضل في ملعب لا يصلح للكرة .. سانتوس: تبديلاتي أنقذتنا أمام المجر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #بطولة_أمم_أوروبا  المجموعات


* فنلندا (-- : --) روسيا 15:00  beIN Max  المجموعة B


* تركيا (-- : --) ويلز 18:00  beIN Max  المجموعة A


* إيطاليا (-- : --) سويسرا 21:00  beIN Max  المجموعة A





..................................................  ..


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* الهلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (2 : 3) حي العرب بورتسودان
* حي الوادي نيالا (2 : 0) الاهلي مروي

* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (2 : 1) الهلال كادوقلي

#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (40) المريخ (38) حي الوادي (34) الخرطوم (29) الاهلي مروي (27)


..................................................  ..


❖ #بطولة_أمـم_أوروبا  المجموعات


* المجر (0 : 3) البرتغال

* فرنسا (1 : 0) ألمانيا

#ترتيب_المجموعة_F : البرتغال (3) فرنسا (3) ألمانيا (0) المجر (0)


..................................................  ..


❖ # تصفيات_كأس_العالم  آسيا


* الصين (3 : 0) سوريا

* الفلبين (1 : 1) جزر المالديف

#ترتيب_المجموعة_A : #سوريا (21) #الصين (19) الفلبين (11) جزر المالديف (7) غوام (0) 


* أستراليا (1 : 0) الأردن

* تايبيه (1 : 2) الكويت

#ترتيب_المجموعة_B : #أستراليا (24) الكويت (14) الأردن (14) النيبال (6) تايبيه (0) 


* البحرين (4 : 0) هونغ كونغ

* إيران (1 : 0) العراق

#ترتيب_المجموعة_C : #إيران (18) #العراق (17) البحرين (15) هونغ كونغ (5) كمبوديا (1) 


* السعودية (3 : 0) أوزبكستان

* فلسطين (3 : 0) اليمن

#ترتيب_المجموعة_D : #السعودية (20) أوزبكستان (15) فلسطين (10) سنغافورة (7) اليمن (5) 


* بنغلادش (0 : 3) عمان

* الهند (1 : 1) أفغانستان

#ترتيب_المجموعة_E : #قطر (22) #عمان (18) الهند (7) أفغانستان (6) بنغلادش (2) 


* طاجيكستان (4 : 0) ميانمار

* اليابان (5 : 1) قيرغيزستان
#ترتيب_المجموعة_F : #اليابان (24) طاجيكستان (13) قيرغيزستان (10) مونغوليا (6) ميانمار (6) 


* تايلاند (0 : 1) ماليزيا

* الإمارات (3 : 2) فيتنام

#ترتيب_المجموعة_G : #الإمارات (18) #فيتنام (17) ماليزيا (12) تايلاند (9) إندونيسيا (1) 

..................................................  ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ترتيب المجموعات   

 - بعد الجولة 1 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات كأس امم اوروبا 

 - بعد الجولة 1 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوادي نيالا يكرم ضيافة أهلي مروي بثنائية
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




جانب من اللقاء 

عزز  حي الوادي نيالا، تواجده في المركز الثالث المؤهل لبطولة كأس  الكونفيدرالية، بفوزه 2-0 على ضيفه أهلي مروي، امس الثلاثاء، على ستاد  التحرير في مدينة بحري، في الجولة 19 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ثنائية حي الوادي نيالا، حملت توقيع طارق لوكا ومبارك عبد الله.

ورفع حي الوادي نيالا رصيده إلى 34 نقطة منفردًا بالمركز الثالث، بينما تجمد رصيد أهلي مروي عند 27 نقطة في المركز الخامس.

وعاد  متذيل الترتيب، المريخ الفاشر لسكة الانتصارات، بفوز مهم على الهلال  كادقلي بنتيجة 2-1، في مباراة مهمة للغاية في صراع تفادي الهبوط.

ورفع المريخ الفاشر رصيده إلى 12 نقطة في المركز 15، مقابل 10 نقاط للهلال كادقلي في المرتبة 16.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يقتنص فوزا قاتلا من الهلال الفاشر
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء

حقق  فريق حي العرب بورتسودان، فوزا مهما وفي الوقت القاتل على الهلال الفاشر  بنتيجة (3-2)، في مباراة جرت امس الثلاثاء باستاد حليم/شداد ضمن الجولة  19 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

تقدم محمد ميرغني سكسك بهدف السبق لهلال الفاشر، قبل يدرك أسعد دبايوا التعادل للعرب.

وفي  الشوط الثاني تقدم احمد زرقة بالهدف الثاني لهلال الفاشر، قبل أن يعادل  القائد محمد جياد النتيجة  للعرب، ويضيف أسعد دبايوا في الوقت القاتل هدف  الفوز للعرب، وهدفه الشخصي الثاني.

وقفز حي العرب برصيده إلى 27  نقطة، متساويا مع هلال الساحل، محتلا المركز السابع بفارق مركز عن الساحل،  ليزيح الهلال الأبيض إلى المركز الثامن، بينما تجمد الهلال الفاشر عند 17  نقطة في المركز 12.

وكانت المباراة قد  توقفت مرتين قبل منتصف الشوط الثاني، بسبب سقوط طلقات الغاز المسيل للدموع،  على أرضية الملعب بسبب مظاهرات جانبية، في سوق مجاور للاستاد المضيف  للمباراة.

وكان حي العرب قد خاض مباراة اليوم الثلاثاء أمام الهلال  الفاشر، تحت إشراف مدربه الجديد أحمد السيد، الذي تولى المهمة خلفا لصبري  عبد الله، الذي استقال مباشرة بعد نهاية مباراة الفريق أمام حي الوادي في  الجولة 18.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* استاد خليفة يستضيف لقاء السودان وليبيا
 
 			     			      كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ أعلنت اللجنة  المحلية المنظمة لبطولة كأس العرب للمنتخبات، جاهزية "ستاد خليفة الدولي"،  أحد ملاعب بطولة كأس العالم 2022، وستاد "جاسم بن حمد" بنادي السد الرياضي،  لاستضافة التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة التي تنظمها قطر نهاية العام الجاري.

وذكر الموقع الرسمي  للجنة العليا للمشاريع والإرث، وهي اللجنة المنظمة  لمونديال 2022، أن التصفيات تشهد تنافس المنتخبات الـ14 الأقل تصنيفا وفق  ترتيب المنتخبات الوطنية الصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا)،  لحجز 7 بطاقات مؤهلة لنهائيات البطولة.

مواجهات تمهيدية

وتشهد التصفيات 7 مباريات في الفترة من 19 وحتى 25 حزيران/يونيو الجاري،  بواقع مباراة واحدة يوميا، وتنطلق بمواجهة بين منتخبي ليبيا والسودان في  ستاد خليفة الدولي يوم 19 من الشهر الجاري.

ثم يشهد اليوم التالي مواجهة بين عمان والصومال في ستاد جاسم بن حمد، ثم  مباراة الأردن وجنوب السودان يوم 21 حزيران/يونيو الجاري، في ستاد خليفة  الدولي.

ويشهد ستاد جاسم بن حمد يوم 22 حزيران/يونيو الجاري، مواجهة بين منتخبي  موريتانيا واليمن، فيما يلاقي منتخب لبنان نظيره الجيبوتي يوم 23 من الشهر  ذاته في ستاد خليفة الدولي.

ويواجه منتخب فلسطين نظيره جزر القمر على ملعب ستاد جاسم بن حمد في 24  حزيران/يونيو الجاري، على أن تختتم التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العرب يوم 25 من  نفس الشهر، بمواجهة خليجية يستضيفها ستاد خليفة الدولي بين منتخبي البحرين  والكويت.

وتنضم المنتخبات السبع المتأهلة من مرحلة التصفيات إلى المنتخبات التسعة،  التي تأهلت مباشرة لنهائيات البطولة، بعد أن تصدرت قائمة المنتخبات العربية  في تصنيف الفيفا، وهي قطر - الدولة المستضيفة، تونس، الجزائر، المغرب،  مصر، السعودية، العراق، الإمارات وسوريا.

التذاكر متاحة

وأصبحت عملية شراء  تذاكر المباريات عبر الموقع الإلكتروني للاتحاد القطري،  متاحة بشرط ألا يقل عمر المشجع الراغب في حضور منافسات التصفيات المؤهلة  عن 12 عاما، وأن يكون قد تلقى جرعتي اللقاح المضاد لفيروس كورونا المستجد،  أو تعافى من الإصابة بالفيروس خلال الشهور التسعة الماضية.

ويعتبر ستاد خليفة الدولي أول ملاعب مونديال قطر جاهزية، ويستضيف أولى  مباريات التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس العرب، وتجمع بين منتخبي ليبيا  والسودان يوم 19 يونيو/حزيران الجاري.



ويقع الملعب ضمن مؤسسة "أسباير زون"، مركز التميز الرياضي في قطر، ويبعد 13 كيلو مترا عن وسط مدينة الدوحة.

وشهدت أعمال تطوير شاملة أضيف خلالها 12 ألف مقعد للطاقة الجماهيرية  للملعب، واجهة جديدة، أنظمة إضاءة متطورة، إضافة إلى تقنية التبريد التي  تضمن أجواء مريحة للاعبين والمشجعين، وقد أعيد افتتاحه في آيار/مايو 2017  عندما استضاف نهائي كأس الأمير.

ويحظى ذلك الملعب بتاريخ عريق، فقد استضاف فعاليات رياضية كبرى مثل دورة  الألعاب الآسيوية، كأس الخليج العربي، كأس آسيا، بطولة العالم لألعاب القوى  2019، مباريات في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية قطر 2019، وسيستضيف خلال  مونديال 2022 مباريات من مرحلة المجموعات حتى دور الـ16 ومباراة المركز  الثالث.

ملاعب المونديال

وبعد إسدال الستار على منافسات مونديال 2022، سيواصل ستاد خليفة الدولي دوره باعتباره الاستاد الوطني لدولة قطر.

ويستضيف ستاد "جاسم بن حمد" ثلاث مباريات في التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس  العرب، تبدأ بمباراة تجمع بين عمان والصومال يوم 20 من الشهر الجاري.

وجرى تشييد الملعب في عام 1974 بطاقة استيعابية تبلغ نحو 13 ألف مشجع،  وأعيد تجديده استعدادا لاستضافة بطولة كأس الخليج العربي عام 2004، كما تم  استخدام الملعب كمقر للمنتخب القطري.

واستضاف ذلك الملعب العديد من المباريات المهمة، منها المرحلة الأخيرة من  منافسات المجموعة الخامسة في التصفيات الآسيوية، المؤهلة لمونديال قطر 2022  في وقت سابق من الشهر الجاري.

يشار إلى بطولة كأس العرب تمثل محطة مهمة في اختبار وتقييم جاهزية قطر،  لاستضافة نسخة مونديال 2022، باعتبارها أول دولة في العالم العربي والشرق  الأوسط تستضيف البطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس امم اوروبا 2020 

 - مباريات الجولة 2 
- المعلقين والملاعب     



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

كان كورك ضكر وكان كوركت انتاية 

*خرج علينا 
*وخرج إلينا 
*وعرّج بينا ومال 
*خرج علينا الاتحاد العام بكلام (لا اسميه قرار) غريب ومتناقض 
*قال أجاز جمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس 
*وضرب بمخرجات نفس الجمعية عرض الحائط 
*ولسه السؤال يدور حول حق الاتحاد في إجازة أو رفض الجمعيات العمومية للأندية المنضوية تحت رايته 
*في نظام الاتحاد الأساسي مادة واضحة زي الشمس الهاريانا مع قطوعات الكهربا دي 
*هذه المادة تحرْم على الاتحاد التدخل في شأن الأندية 
*وهل للأندية شأن أهم من جمعياتها العمومية ومخرجات تلك الجمعيات؟؟؟؟
*إذا دقس الاتحاد وتدخل بالإجازة 
*فإنه اتلحس لما رفض مخرجات نفس الجمعية التي أجازها عنوة واقتدارا وتطفلا وتدخلا غير مشروع
*ثم إنو يا اتحاد في لجان منتخبة في جمعية أكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ  
*كيف تجي جمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس وتنتخب  ناس نفس اللجان ديك؟؟؟
*جمعية ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ  ألم تكن جمعية عمومية تخص نادي المريخ؟؟؟؟
*أيها الناس 
*في الاتحاد ناس محرشة 
*وناس أصحاب أجندة 
*وناس متسلبطة 
*وناس متطلبة 
*لذا أدار كبير الجلسة الأمر ليخرج بما خرج إليه 
*قال الاتحاد 
*إذا كورك ضكر وإذا كوركت إنتايه
*والكوراك حاصل 
*لذا فرح الجميع 
*من يريده ضكراً قال كورك 
*ففرح 
*ومن يريده إنتايه 
*قال كوركت 
*وفرح 
*فرح الجميع مع أن الأمر محزن جداً
*في المرة القادمة بعد مرور الخمسة وأربعين يوما التي تم إعلانها 
*والتي تساوي تمنين يوماً عند حساب خمسة تسعة 
*بعد مرور الخمسة وأربعين والتمنين بالتتابع 
*سيخرج علينا الاتحاد بقرار من قرارات البصيرة أم حمد 
*نذبح العتوت ونكسر الزير 
*لنخلص رأس العتوت الذي أدخله في الزير 
*فنخسر العتوت والزير 
*أيها الناس 
*البعض مهتم جداً بوجود شرط المؤهل إمعانا في قفل الباب أمام سوداكال 
*كان الأجدر بذلك البعض البحث عن البديل الأمثل وإعداد العدة للإنتخابات 
*لأنو بالطريقة دي 
*سنة عشرين خمسة وعشرين
*تاني الفيفا حا تعمل لينا خارطة طريق 
*لي عشرين خمسة وعشرين بنكون بنغلب في الهلال ساااااي وبنشيل في الممتاز بالهبل 
*حتى الهلال أصبح املو في إنهاء هذه الحقبة كبير جداً 
*فالأهلة نططوا مع ناس كوركت 
*وفرحوا بالقرار
*أيها الناس 
*غادرتنا بعثة منتخبنا للدوحة 
*نأمل أن يخطف منتخبنا بطاقة التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة 
*ليس المهم عندنا أن يحرز هدف الفوز الغربال أو الشغيل 
*ولا تيري أو ضياء 
*ولكن المهم عندنا أن يحرز السودان هدف التأهل 
*نفرح به ولو كان هدفا عكسيا 
*المهم نتأهل 
*مع تمنياتنا بأن لا يرهق خالد بخيت لاعبي المريخ 
*وان لا يجهز المدرب لاعبي الهلال 
*حقو نكبر ونكبّر أمخاخنا شويه
*فمصر كلها تفخر بمحمد صلاح 
*بصرف النظر عن كان بلعب لمنو  
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*إيه رأيك يا والينا 
*تتبني مسابقة لينا 
*يتنافس فيها شباب الثورة 
*على أنضف حي وأجمل مدينة 
*فعّلوا الشباب يا والينا 
*قبل ما يفقدوا الثقة فينا 
*ويقولوا الله لا جاب باقينا 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال يا مطيرة صبي لينا في عينينا حا تفاجئى والينا 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

اعلنوا حالة الطوارئ

* رغم العيوب القانونية في قرار اتحاد الكرة بشأن الأزمة المريخية.. المطلوب من المجلس المكلف من قبل جمعية 27 مارس التحرك الفوري لإدارة شئون النادي بالدعوة لأول اجتماع رسمي للمجلس بعد قرارات الاتحاد ولا بأس أن يشارك الثلاثي سوداكال ومادبو وأبشر في الاجتماعات لتفويت الفرصة على الاتحاد كي لا يحدث أي خرمجة وتدخلات جديدة في الشأن المريخي.. وكان يمكن مناهضة تدخلات الاتحاد في مخرجات جمعية 27 مارس عبر المحامي طارق حسن. ولكن المجلس ارتضى قرارات الاتحاد. 
* على المجلس إعلان حالة الطوارئ والمسك بكل الملفات الإدارية في المريخ ومراجعتها وإزالة كل التشوهات والبثور التي أحدثها سوداكال بقرارات فردية غير قانونية خلال الفترة الفائتة..
* وأهم الملفات بالطبع هو ملف فريق الكرة الذي يجب إعادته فوراً للتدريبات لأن الفريق مجابه بمباريات الدوري الأسبوع القادم..
* ينبغي تجهيز اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بدنياً لأقصى درجة للمشاركة في مباريات الدوري حيث تنتهي فترة ايقافهم يوم الثلاثاء القادم.. 
* يمكن المحافظة على الجهاز الفني الحالي وإضافة مساعد وطني للمدير الفني بجانب إعادة المحلل أيمن يماني..
* ويجب معالجة كل الأمور المالية مع اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب.. ومراجعة أمر اللاعبين المصابين وما إن كانوا يحتاجون للعلاج بالخارج مثل مصعب كردمان.. والتواصل مع اللاعب التش لمعرفة تطورات مراحل علاجه..
* ويجب توجيه الاهتمام الكامل بملفات وقضايا المريخ مع الفيفا بشأن مستحقات اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب السابقين ومعالجة قرار الفيفا بحرمان المريخ من التسجيلات.. وهذا الملف في غاية الخطورة وأي اهمال أو تهاون فيه سيكلف المريخ غالياً.
* والمطلوب إعادة الجهاز الإداري السابق لفريق الشباب.. الذي له الفضل من بعد الله في تسجيل كل الكوكبة الحالية من اللاعبين الشباب..
* لا نتوقع أن يساهم سوداكال في تسيير الأمور المالية.. هذا إن لم يضع أي عراقبل وكلتشات.. وعليه المطلوب من المجلس التنسيق التام مع أقطاب المريخ في الداخل والخارج لتسيير الأمور المالية وكان القنصل حازم مصطفى قد أبدى استعداده التام في تسيير الأمور المالية خلال هذه الفترة..
* والمطلوب أيضاً رسم خطة مع الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي لتسيير الأمور المالية خاصة في جانب الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الأجانب..
* وعلى مجلس الشورى وكبار المريخ ورموزه بالداخل إعلان حالة الطوارئ وتكوين غرفة عمليات للتواصل مع كل أهل المريخ للتفاكر حول المرحلة القادمة وتكوين مجلس وفاقي يتم الاتفاق عليه من قبل الجميع وترشيحه في الجمعية العمومية.. 
* وعلى جماهير المريخ أن تتدافع بمجرد فتح باب العضوية لتسديد الاشتراكات وتجديد العضوية القديمة واكتساب العضوية الجديدة للذين لم يكتسبوها من قبل.. فحتى العضوية الجديدة في امكانها المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية الانتخابية بحسب النظام الأساسي المعدل إذا مضى 45 يوماً على اكتسابها العضوية..
* ملف العضوية يجب أن يجد اقبالاً وحماساً غير مسبوق من قبل كل القواعد المريخية.. ولتكن التجربة المريرة التي عاشها المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة درساً قوياً لجماهير المريخ..
* يجب إعادة مجموعة إعمار الدار التي قامت بصيانة ملعب المريخ وعمل التراك لتواصل عملها لإزالة التشوهات التي أحدثها سوداكال في الملعب عقب طرده للجنة التأهيل..
* المطلوب تكوين لجنة فنية على جناح السرعة تضم المدير الفني كلارك والمحلل أيمن يماني وبعض الفنيين من أبناء المريخ وبالتنسيق مع الرئيس الفخري لدعم الفريق بلاعبين أجانب فمن المتوقع أن تكون هناك فترة تسجيلات استثنائية لضم لاعبين أجانب الشهر القادم والذي قرر خلاله الكاف رفع كشوفات الأندية للمشاركة في بطولات الأندية الأفريقية..
* هناك اتفاق تام في المريخ بضرورة استمرارية الثنائي النيجيري توني واديلي.. أما الجامايكي دارين فقد تم الاستغناء عنه برغبته.. وهناك البوركيني بانجا متوسط المستوى.. وعمار طيفور المفترض تعديل هويته..
* بسبب غياب التش نقترح ضم صانع ألعاب يتميز بالنزعة الهجومية واجادة التسديد واحراز الأهداف من الركلات الحرة.. وعبر أيمن يماني يمكن العثور على لاعب أجنبي بالمواصفات المطلوبة ويفضل أن يكون برازيلياً.. مع الابتعاد من لاعبي شمال أفريقيا العرب لكثرة مشاكلهم..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يكشف رأيه في قرارات الإتحاد.




علق رئيس المجلس الوفاقي السابق لنادي المريخ “محمد الشيخ مدني” على قرارات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الأخيرة بشأن أزمة المريخ.
وكتب “أبو القوانين” في مداخلة بقروب “شبكة أمدر الرياضية” رصدها #سبورتاق ما يلي:
“انزعج الكثيرون من المريخاب لقرار الإتحاد العام حول أزمة المريخ …  وانتقده الكثيرون … ولكني أرى أن هذا القرار هو أفضل قرار للخروج من هذه  الأزمة”.
أولا : إيجابيات القرار : 
(١) الإعتراف بأهم مخرجات الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة وهو النظام الأساسي ليكون المرجعية الحاسمة الآن ومستقبلاً.
 (٢) تأكيد سيادة الجمعية العمومية ودعوتها لقول كلمتها بانتخاب مجلس ديمقراطي.
 (٣) تحديد سقف زمني (٥ سبتمبر) لنهاية عهد سوداكال : إما مجلس منتخب أو لجنة تطبيع.
 (٤) قفل الطريق أمام المجلس الحالي بقيادة سوداكال للتقدم بأي إدعاءات أو شكاوى حول شرعيته.
 (٥) إزالة الساتر القانوني الوحيد الذي كان يمثل حماية لمجلس سوداكال.
 (٦) وهي الأهم أن الجمعية الانتخابية لن تتم تحت إشراف المجلس الحالي.
” وكلنا يعلم عيوب وسلبيات إجراء انتخابات تحت إشراف أي مجلس ساري  السلطة من تحكم في العضوية إلى بقية إجراءات الجمعية والتصويت والفرز”.

“ثانيا السلبيات : لم أجد في هذا القرار سلبية غير استمرار مجلس حتى  يوم ٥ سبتمبر، حقيقة تمنى أو توقع الكثيرون الذهاب الفوري للمجلس،، لكن  أقول أن الصبر على الأيام البسيطة المتبقية أهون بكثير من مطاولات كان ممكن  تجر الجميع في المحاكم الإدارية، التي قد تستغرق وقتا يعادل أضعاف الفترة  المحددة في القرار”.
 “ختاما : أقول للأسرة المريخية ألف مبروك ، العمل الجاد لتجديد العضوية  ومشاركة الجميع في المرحلة القادمة فرض عين على الكل، وإلى ذلك الحين  فليضع الجميع أيديهم فوق أيدي بعضهم البعض للتأكد من أن المريخ الرجل  الصالح لن يضار بالعرض الطاريء الزائل.
“مع كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق”
“والله من وراء القصد”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن       تقرع         الاجراس؟





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


              حسن     محمد       حمظ
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
               مبروك للمريخاب ..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

■ كنت ارغب في الكتابة عن ايجابيات وسلبيات قرارات مجلس الاتحاد العام السوداني بخصوص الازمة الادارية المريخية ..التي صدرت امس ..
■ لكن وصلتني هذه الرسالة ..عفوا (المحاضرة)..من استاذ الاجيال .. ابوالقوانين .. الاخ محمد الشيخ مدني .. رئيس النريخ السابق .. وكالعادة .. اوفي الرجل وكفي ..
■ لكنني اؤكد ان اعظم ما تحقق بالامس هو نيل د.شداد لهزيمته المدوية الرابعة علي التوالي من المريخ ابزرد ..ونعود
■(سلام  ... انزعج الكثيرون من المريخاب لقرار الإتحاد العام حول أزمة المريخ  ... وانتقده الكثيرون  ... ولكني أرى أن هذا القرار هو أفضل قرار للخروج من هذه الأزمة  ... أولا  : إيجابيات القرار : (١) الإعتراف بأهم مخرجات الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة وهو النظام الأساسي ليكون المرجعية الحاسمة الآن ومستقبلا ... (٢) تأكيد سيادة الجمعية العمومية ودعوتها لقول كلمتها بانتخاب مجلس ديمقراطي ... (٣) تحديد سقف زمني (٥ سبتمبر) لنهاية عهد سوداكال : إما مجلس منتخب أو لجنة تطبيع  ... (٤) قفل الطريق أمام المجلس الحالي بقيادة سوداكال للتقدم بأي إدعاءات أو شكاوى حول شرعيته  ... (٥) إزالة الساتر القانوني الوحيد الذي كان يمثل حماية لمجلس سوداكال ... (٦) وهي الأهم أن الجمعية الانتخابية لن تتم تحت إشراف المجلس الحالي ... وكلنا يعلم عيوب وسلبيات إجراء انتخابات تحت إشراف أي مجلس ساري السلطة من تحكم في العضوية إلى بقية إجراءات الجمعية والتصويت والفرز  ...
ثانيا السلبيات : لم أجد في هذا القرار سلبية غير استمرار مجلس حتى يوم ٥ سبتمبر  ... حقيقة تمنى أو توقع الكثيرون الذهاب الفوري للمجلس ... لكن أقول أن الصبر على الأيام البسيطة المتبقية أهون بكثير من مطاولات كان ممكن تجر الجميع في المحاكم الإدارية  ... التي قد تستغرق وقتا يعادل أضعاف الفترة المحددة في القرار ... ختاما : أقول للأسرة المريخية ألف مبروك  ... العمل الجاد لتجديد العضوية ومشاركة الجميع في المرحلة القادمة فرض عين على الكل ... وإلى ذلك الحين فليضع الجميع أيديهم فوق أيدي بعضهم البعض للتأكد من أن المريخ الرجل الصالح لن يضار بالعرض الطاريء الزائل ... مع كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق ... والله من وراء القصد ... محمد الشيخ مدني  ... رياضي متقاعد ...)..
نعلق لاحقا ..علي محاضرة ود الشيخ ان شاء الله تعالي









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في ملف الأجانب .. تطورات مثيرة تهدد مشاركة الهلال أفريقياً.
 





تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” أن ملف قضية الثنائي “شهاب بن فرج” و “محمد  بلعويدات” في مواجهة نادي الهلال شهدت تطورات مثيرة خلال الأيام الماضية.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن المحامي التونسي للثنائي أرسل يوم  “الثامن من يونيو” نسخة من “حكم الفيفا” وقرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضية  “كاس” إلى الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم كما أرسل نسخة إلى الإتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم مع إخطار “كاف” والإتحاد السوداني بأن الهلال لم ينفذ تلك  الأحكام حتى اللحظة رغم أن المهلة الممنوحة للنادي انقضت وأن القضية  استكملت كل مراحل التقاضي.
خطوة المحامي التونسي وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق والتي من شأنها حرمان الهلال  من الحصول على رخصة المشاركة الخارجية حال عدم السداد دفعت لجنة تطبيع  نادي الهلال للتحرك في كل الإتجاهات خلال الأيام الماضية لأجل سداد مستحقات  الثنائي وإلى جانبهم مستحقات المدرب البرازيلي “فارياس”.
وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، فإن الأيام القليلة القادمة ينتظر أن تشهد  إرسال الهلال لمستحقات “بن فرج ، بلعويدات وفارياس” إلى حساباتهم البنكية  الموجودة لدى نادي الهلال لمخاطبة الفيفا لرفع عقوبة المنع من التعاقدات  وتسليم مستندات إنهاء القضية للجنة التراخيص بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  لاستكمال ملف النادي والحصول على الرخصة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						خطوة جديدة مرتقبة في المريخ 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الاجتماع مرتقب خلال ساعاتٍ.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ مجلس المريخ دعا إلى اجتماعٍ  عامٍ يشمل كافة التيارات في الساعات المقبلة من أجلّ مناقشة عديد من  الملفات.



وقالت  المصادر الموثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الخطوة تجئ في إطار رسم خطة واضحة  الملاحم لعمل المجلس في المرحلة المقبلة بعد قرار اتحاد كرة القدم الأخير.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أنّ الاجتماع من المنتظر أنّ يتمّ تحديد موعده بعد تسلّم النادي القرار مكتوبًا.
والثلاثاء، أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم قرارًا أعلن فيه اعتماد الجمعية  العمومية لنادي المريخ، وكلّف مجلس المريخ الحالي المنتخب إدارة شؤون  النادي في المرحلة المقبلة.



وكوّن  اتحاد كرة القدم لجنة محايدة لعضوية النادي لحصر العضوية والتدقيق فيها  ورفعها إلى لجنة الانتخابات للاتحاد السوداني في مدة لا تتجاوز الشهر.



*

----------

